# repetitive strain injury (RSI) = σύνδρομο επαναλαμβανόμενης καταπόνησης



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2011)

Σε αυτό το νήμα μιλάμε για το πώς οι επαναλαμβανόμενες κινήσεις βλάπτουν σοβαρά την υγεία. Οι τραυματισμοί που συνδέονται με τις επαναλαμβανόμενες κινήσεις λέγονται repetitive strain injury (ή repetitive stress injury, repetitive motion injuries, repetitive motion disorder (RMD), cumulative trauma disorder (CT), occupational overuse syndrome, overuse syndrome, regional musculoskeletal disorder, repetitive strain syndrome). 
Βλέπω ότι στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει παγιωμένη απόδοση. Νομίζω ότι μια κατανοητή απόδοση είναι _τραυματισμός λόγω επαναλαμβανόμενων κινήσεων_, ωστόσο θα ήθελα και τα φώτα σας.

Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2011)

*Κακώσεις από υπερχρήση* ή *κακώσεις από επαναλαμβανόμενες κινήσεις* είναι οι προσωπικές μου προτιμήσεις.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 10, 2011)

Και λόγω επαναλαμβανόμενης καταπόνησης.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 10, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Και λόγω επαναλαμβανόμενης καταπόνησης.



Συμφωνώ (αλλά θα έλεγα "επανειλημμένης").


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 6, 2011)

*RSI (Repetitive strain injury)*

Καλημέρα σας! Έχω δει τόσες πολλές αποδόσεις γι' αυτό, που έχω μπερδευτεί. Υπάρχει κάποια παγιωμένη απόδοση; Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2011)

Να το κλείσουμε στο *σύνδρομο επαναλαμβανόμενης καταπόνησης*;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 6, 2011)

Μια χαρά! Κι ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Τις καλημέρες μου. :)


----------

